# Calendar of Art Festivals / Craft Shows in your area (USA & Canada)



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning, all. Thought I’d pass along these links for anybody who enjoys art fairs/craft shows/festivals. The links I’ve listed focus on shows in my area (Michigan) but location can easily be changed. There’s also info for popular shows nationwide. The information is updated frequently as new shows are added or details change.


Welcome to Art Fair Calendar.com

Find Craft Shows in Michigan 2022–2023 | FestivalNet.com


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

*Thank you for sharing the links! Everything was really interesting and informative!*


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

It is such a relief to be able to return to in-person events, though I did benefit from many virtual opportunities over the past 2 years. Thank you for posting the links.


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, I changed it to Pa and forwarded to my fiber friends.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the link. Goid source of info.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting, I usually don’t hear about events until they are already here. I looked up both Washington and Idaho and may make some day trips this year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Not a one listed in the province of Quebec, let alone the Montreal area. 🙁


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a one listed in the province of Quebec, let alone the Montreal area. 🙁


I find these type of websites not very good for finding Canadian fairs. The first one only listed events in Ontario. I don't go to a lot of these type of events anyway, so if one close to me pops up and I hear about it I may check it out but most likely not. I spend way too much and my house is already busting at the seams with yarn and fibre.


----------



## DeepRiver (Jun 2, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a one listed in the province of Quebec, let alone the Montreal area. 🙁


The Knit City Montreal event was held in April 2022, just before the list was sent out, unforunately. Were you able to attend ? The Toronto Knitters Guild held our annual April Knitters Frolic Event virtually over Zoom again this year , with speakers, workshops and yarn vendors. Lots of fun, but I do miss being able to touch yarn before I buy🙄


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DeepRiver said:


> The Knit City Montreal event was held in April 2022, just before the list was sent out, unforunately. Were you able to attend ? The Toronto Knitters Guild held our annual April Knitters Frolic Event virtually over Zoom again this year , with speakers, workshops and yarn vendors. Lots of fun, but I do miss being able to touch yarn before I buy🙄


Never heard about it, so no, I didn’t attend. I wish I could learn about such events beforehand. 🫤


----------

